# Facebook liberal or conservative?



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

This world we live in is crazy. The info being collected about each of us is just plain scary. There is no privacy anymore, mainly because we give up our privacy so easily.

Facebook had me labeled (probably correctly) as a "conservative". 


what were all of you labeled? Any surprises?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just looked, I'm nothing.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Whats facebook? 8)

Seriously though, I've never had an account nor has any of my immediate family.


-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Whats facebook? 8)
> 
> Seriously though, I've never had an account nor has any of my immediate family.
> 
> -DallanC


That doesn't mean they don't know everything about you! :shock:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am more of a Facebook lurker instead of a participant. 

I have a lot of family and friends that are quite a ways away and it is interesting to see what they are up to. Also the group thing is nice to keep up on what is happening in that group such as family or a school group. But some of them do carry it way too far. 

When they start posting everything that they are thinking, feeling, or doing it starts to get a little bit out of hand.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I looked, and as far as I can tell I have not been given a label. Then again, I log in maybe once a month and I never post anything. That could have something to do with it.

Edit: I found it. Facebook thinks I'm very conservative. I don't agree... but I haven't exactly given them a lot to work with either.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

mine says

Warning: you have been identified as a conservative opposed to Obama and Hillary.

as such, you may be subject to punishment for any reason or no reason at all. depending on how our censors feel at that moment. Welcome to Facebook and have a nice day.

i think they kind of nailed it.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

How do you find out what facebook thinks you are?

NVM. Figured it out. 

I haven't ever been super active as far as posting things or liking things on facebook. Interesting to see what they labeled me as. 

Not accurate, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya'll do realize, that EVERY website you post in, read, search, see, click on, think about - - is all tracked? Including this one.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> I don't agree... but I haven't exactly given them a lot to work with either.





GaryFish said:


> Ya'll do realize, that EVERY website you post in, read, search, see, click on, think about - - is all tracked? Including this one.


Bingo!

You don't have to be an active user for them [Facebook] to know everything you do.

Think about your phone. The one in your pocket. It knows when you wake up, and when you go to bed. And it knows who you go to bed with. 
It knows what time you leave for work, where you work, and what time you come home. It knows that you stop for a Coke on the way. It knows how often you work out. And probably knows your health better than you, or your doctor (who it happens to know as well). It knows who you text and what you text. It has a list of all your contacts -- including those without Facebook accounts.

Everything you do is being collected, analyzed, and interpreted. It doesn't matter if it's right or not.

And it's not just Facebook.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

PBH said:


> Bingo!
> 
> You don't have to be an active user for them [Facebook] to know everything you do.
> 
> ...


Really is a bit scary when it comes right down to it. It's great to have all these conveniences, but I must say it's a bit alarming when my phone is telling me information about what I've been doing.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

PBH said:


> Bingo!
> 
> You don't have to be an active user for them [Facebook] to know everything you do.
> 
> ...


Oh, you mean my 6 year-old flip phone? I'm not sure about that. 

There are ways to limit what sorts of data is collected about you. I have a little brother who puts a lot of effort into it. He destroyed every association he had with Google or facebook awhile ago. He has his own email server. He uses a search engine that doesn't track searches... and he uses a proxy server with a VPN that makes it pretty much impossible for anyone to know what he's up to. It's pretty cool.

I don't go as far as he does, but I still lay pretty low.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Oh, you mean my 6 year-old flip phone? I'm not sure about that.


you should be.



Clarq said:


> There are ways to limit what sorts of data is collected about you. I have a little brother who puts a lot of effort into it. He destroyed every association he had with Google or facebook awhile ago. He has his own email server. He uses a search engine that doesn't track searches... and he uses a proxy server with a VPN that makes it pretty much impossible for anyone to know what he's up to. It's pretty cool.
> 
> I don't go as far as he does, but I still lay pretty low.


Sure, you can go to extremes, like your brother. But how does he prevent companies from tracking his spending? Does he pay cash for everything? Credit checks aren't exactly "private" in nature, and as we've already seen, those companies are not exactly protecting that info. 
Heck, I'd bet your brother has a TV -- chances are, that TV is watching him. Even when it's off. And that doesn't even count tracking what he's watching...

In the end, maybe it doesn't even matter. After all, we're just living in a computer simulation anyway.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

GaryFish said:


> Ya'll do realize, that EVERY website you post in, read, search, see, click on, think about - - is all tracked? Including this one.


This site doesn't collect near the information, or data mine the same way, as facebook does. Like.. not even close. I have worked with cookies and applications for years. Google is the only one remotely close to facebook in terms of personal data.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

How do you find it?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

PBH said:


> Sure, you can go to extremes, like your brother. But how does he prevent companies from tracking his spending? Does he pay cash for everything? Credit checks aren't exactly "private" in nature, and as we've already seen, those companies are not exactly protecting that info.
> Heck, I'd bet your brother has a TV -- chances are, that TV is watching him. Even when it's off. And that doesn't even count tracking what he's watching...


He's a big fan of cash and several types of crypto-currency... and watches TV on his computer.



PBH said:


> In the end, maybe it doesn't even matter. After all, we're just living in a computer simulation anyway.


You're sounding more and more like my brother with each post.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

PBH said:


> After all, we're just living in a computer simulation anyway.


Seriously, this has crossed my mind. I wish the sim would reduce the perceived rate of opiod addled homeless in my town, upgrade my living situation, and increase my draw success rate. But overall I can't complain.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The Singularity is Near.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Singularity_Is_Near


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

GaryFish said:


> Ya'll do realize, that EVERY website you post in, read, search, see, click on, think about - - is all tracked? Including this one.


Well in that case - I LOVE SFW, MDF, and all those hard working individuals putting in all the time and effort to make sure the Hunt Expo is done correctly, without any sort of conspiracies. May the powers that be please forgive me for asking for more accountability in the use of funds - I trust you all with the application and conservation funds to do what is right! 

Now, with that being said, my draw odds should increase substantially!! San Juan elk in 2019, Henries deer in 2020, and then my OIAL (sheep, goat, moose, and buffalo) in the subsequent years.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/23-humor/186633-facebook-prespective.html - One of my favorite posts ever about this so called thing - Facebook. Never had an account, never intend to have one.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

No Facebookie for me. Never have, never will. Nothing against it just not interested. They’d probably calll me a liberal just to piss me off.——SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I used Facebook when I ran for President of the USA in 2016. Hey, it's free and my campaign had a really small budget.

I'm pushing my new cookbook, "Recipes for the Apocalypse" on Facebook too. Should be out in July, if the planet lasts that long. Again, free advertising for me on Facebook.

top of the page

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Kwalk3 said:


> How do you find out what facebook thinks you are?
> 
> NVM. Figured it out.
> 
> ...


Were you labeled "do gooder"?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Catherder said:


> Were you labeled "do gooder"?


That's funny right there. I don't care who you are.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Time to put the tinfoil on the windows. :tinfoil3:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Never had, or will have, Facebook, Snapchat, Twitter, or any of that garbage. 
Nor will I ever have, or use them. 
As well, I don't care how, or if they label me. 
This forum is as close as I come to it.......

We all have to have a vice or two.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

2full said:


> Never had, or will have, Facebook, Snapchat, Twitter, or any of that garbage.
> Nor will I ever have, or use them.
> As well, I don't care how, or if they label me.
> This forum is as close as I come to it.......
> ...


This is true. I actually deleted the facebook app off my phone about a year ago. Found myself compulsively checking it, even though I hadn't talked to most people on there in years. Really was a vice. I check it very infrequently now, and it still serves a purpose to keep in loose contact with folks.

I have deleted twitter from my phone about a half dozen times. However, it is a lot of fun during the Jazz playoff push. Some really good analysis and banter there.

In general, social media(not unlike all other media) has become fairly toxic though, and that's probably reason enough to moderate our usage of the medium, even without the data collection aspect.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I deleted my FB account 6-8 years ago and consider one of the best decisions I have ever made. 

Given the recent events and stories I'm seriously considering going back to either a flip phone or even without a cell phone. I'm tired of giving them all of my data. I'm pretty positive they are tracking conversations as I've had multiple ads pop up the same day that matched conversations between my wife and I that we never actually typed or searched online. It could be something as simple as accidently starting the "okay" google prompt (or Apple equivalent) or a more targeted embedded software but its happened too many times to be dismissed. 

I'll never fully unplug but I'm rethinking alot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 238 friends on Facebook.

One-third are family, one-third are people I work with, the other third are girls I dated in high school.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I have 238 friends on Facebook.
> 
> One-third are family, one-third are people I work with, the other third are girls I dated in high school.
> 
> .


Ummm, Goob, not to get too down home here, but don't those three groups pretty much overlap?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Ummm, Goob, not to get too down home here, but don't those three groups pretty much overlap?


Is that bad?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> I have 238 friends on Facebook.
> 
> One-third are family, one-third are people I work with, the other third are girls I dated in high school.
> 
> .


You only dated 79 girls in high school? ;-)


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

If all sights track everything, that raises the question; does Onx know all my hunting spots and access points; and who are they sharing that with?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Steve G said:


> You only dated 79 girls in high school? ;-)


Yeah, but I went to high school for 6 years.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Google makes a nifty tool that shows your location, every minute of every day since you powered on your phone. I was looking up spots on Hawaii where I was at 4 years ago. Even the random saturday showed a map of where I ran around town for various errands. And yes, it showed my locations opening morning of the deer hunt (at least until I put my phone on airplane mode which I always do when I leave the truck).


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

When zombies learn how to utilize this data, we're all screwed.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I have 238 friends on Facebook.
> 
> One-third are family, one-third are people I work with, the other third are girls I dated in high school.
> 
> .


Just curious but how many were in your graduating class??


----------

